# Clear Coating RR Signs



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Over the last 7 years I have picked up a number of porcelain railway related signs from Britain. They are labeled to be OK for outdoor use. In an attempt to extend their life I first tried Krylon Clear Coat. After a year or so some of the lettering started to lift off of the sign. I then tried Flex Seal Clear Spray. That caused to same problem only much quicker. Maybe I should have left them alone? I have a couple of larger uncoated general RR signs around the yard and these have held up well with only a little fading. Any suggestions?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used krylon clear ACRYLICS in flat, satin and gloss for years on most everything outside for protection with no problems. Is what you are using acrylic or solvent based?


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Paul. I think you put your finger on the problem. Both sealants appear to be solvent based. I should have known better.


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

When you spray the whole thing and there is a compatibility issue, you may very well ruin it all. Like the instructions are on some products, try in on an inconspicuous place. Or try it in a very small place and see what happens. And sometimes get away with it with very light coats.

Doug


----------

